

On portability of init systems (2014) - vezzy-fnord
https://teythoon.cryptobitch.de/posts/on-portability-of-init-systems/

======
betaby
The only useful information there is "sysvinit uses the proc filesystem (in
src/{bootlog,hddown,killall5}.c)", the reset is just water about semi-related
procfs stuff.

